# Driveaway Awning For Eura Mobil Integra 2003 Suggestions



## jonah999 (Sep 6, 2010)

Hi 

Does anyone have any suggestions for a driveaway awning suitable for an A class Eura mobil 2003 which is just over 3 metres tall? I could do with it being fairly lightweight due to lack of space and easy to erect. The ones I have looked at seem to be suitable for vans less than 3 metres. please help


----------



## rosina (Jun 14, 2007)

*Tall Drive-away Awnings*

I had the same problem identifying something suitable for my Integra.

Eventually I took a chance on the Pyramid Columbus Lite Freestanding Motor Awning (NOT the Superlite). 3 x 3mt base.
These are rated at 2.9mt tall, but seem to reach to 3mt OK.

We bought this last Autumn and have yet to actually try it in anger, but I have had a couple of trial erections (stop that sniggering at the back) on the drive. It's obviously going to be at the extreme range so it will have to be on the 'high' side on uneven ground. 
I already have a Fiamma fixed awning that this awning goes over which is also at the extreme of its height range, so deciding where to site the van on sloping land is something we are used to.

These are currently on offer at Somerset Camping, where ours came from, for only £104.

Colin


----------



## Pard (May 1, 2005)

Hi

I'm really just being nosy - as you're fellow Eura Mobil owners - and this maybe isn't simply an EM query. It is one of mild interest, though, to someone who is just 1.65m tall. How do you actually erect and presumably attach an awning which is 3 metres high? Do you also carry a step ladder, sit on your partner's shoulders, or is it actually much simpler than that? I ask partly because there do seem to be a great many largely unused s/hand safari-type awnings which appear in, e.g. MMM's classified.

Terry


----------



## rosina (Jun 14, 2007)

*Eura Mobil Awnings*

We had a Fiamma Zip fitted from new, this is mounted on a special bracket on the very top corner and is thus about 3 mt. off the ground.

This is fine on level ground, but the skirt is off the ground if the awning is on the low side on uneven ground, hence some thought needed upon arrival at a site as to positioning.

The erection 'blurb DVD' that came with the awning shows them fully erecting it from the ground using the winding handle to zip the top to the sides. The motorhome in the DVD was not 3 mt. high! When we tried this as a method it resembled something from the Krypon Factor!

Consequently we always carry a small pair of aluminium steps for this, and other work, when onsite.

Colin


----------

